# alimenticio / alimentario



## eclypse

Hola, 

¿Cual es la diferencia entre un *alimento alimenticio* y un *alimento alimentario*? 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## chicaswing

Dice el DRAE

-alimentario, ria. (Del lat. alimentarĭus). adj. Perteneciente o relativo a      la alimentación. Industria alimentaria. || 2. Propio de la alimentación.
-alimentación. f. Acción y efecto de alimentar. || 2. Conjunto de las cosas que se toman o se proporcionan como alimento. 
-alimenticio, cia. adj. Que alimenta o tiene la propiedad de alimentar. || 2. Perteneciente o relativo a los alimentos o a la alimentación.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

por lo general, lo *alimentario* no alimenta; lo *alimenticio*, sí. Existen colorantes alimentarios, plásticos alimentarios, envases alimentarios... que no alimentan.
Todo lo que sí alimente es alimenticio.

Buen provecho.


----------



## chics

Hola.
Un producto alimentario es uno que tiene que ver con la alimentación, por ejemplo, una sartén, para cocinar. 
En cambio, un producto alimenticio es algo que se come y en principio tiene algún valor nutritivo (una tableta de chocolate).


----------



## eclypse

fantástico, gracias a todos


----------



## Jellby

Pero tanto "alimento alimenticio" como "alimento alimentario" son redundantes, ¿no?


----------



## yuggoth

Jellby said:


> Pero tanto "alimento alimenticio" como "alimento alimentario" son redundantes, ¿no?


Por supuesto, pero esas expresiones harían las delicias de gente como "Las Virtudes" (_ el mundo mundial_...etc.).


----------



## lilith1976

¿Cúando se utiliza uno y el otro? Un producto alimenticio o alimentario, y para la indutria?
¡Qué bien este sitio!

Gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

aquí : una discusión anterior sobre el mismo tema


----------



## GURB

Hola
A grandes rasgos, alimenticio: se come
                           alimentario: no se come
Así de sencillo.


----------



## totor

Según María Moliner, *alimenticio* es lo que es nutritivo, y se aplica a lo que alimenta.

*Alimentario*, en cambio, es lo referido a los alimentos o a la alimentación.

Tú puedes decir por ejemplo que una comida es *alimenticia*, pero nunca que es *alimentaria*.

Puedes hablar del sector *alimentario* de la industria, pero nunca del sector *alimenticio*.

Y bienvenida al foro, Lilith.


----------



## lilith1976

totor said:


> Según María Moliner, *alimenticio* es lo que es nutritivo, y se aplica a lo que alimenta.
> 
> *Alimentario*, en cambio, es lo referido a los alimentos o a la alimentación.
> 
> Tú puedes decir por ejemplo que una comida es *alimenticia*, pero nunca que es *alimentaria*.
> 
> Puedes hablar del sector *alimentario* de la industria, pero nunca del sector *alimenticio*.
> 
> Y bienvenida al foro, Lilith.


Ah todas mis preguntas encuentran respuestas....¡Qué bien! Gracias Totor y otros miembros!


----------



## saritalbg

Hola, quisiera saber que es lo correcto para la siguiente frase:

Queremos saber sus hábitos alimentarios
Queremos saber sus hábitos alimenticios

¿Se usa alimentarios o alimenticios?

...en resumen es para una enciesta. Queremos saber lo que normalmente comen los participantes.


----------



## Calambur

saritalbg said:


> Queremos saber sus hábitos alimentarios
> Queremos saber sus hábitos alimenticios


Para mí, eso es lo correcto, "tradicionalmente". Pero no te extrañes de que ahora admitan las dos formas. Yo no miro el DPD, pero por si no lo conocés, te dejo el vínculo.


----------



## la_machy

Espero que no te duela la panza, amiga Calambur.

Pero aquí está lo que dice el DPD.



> *alimenticio -cia*. ‘Que alimenta o sirve para alimentar’: _«La cultura árabe valoraba mucho el poder alimenticio y energético de esta planta»_ (Suñer _Botica_ [Esp. 2000]); _«El juez puede fijar que el autor reciba una pensión alimenticia»_ (Medina _Doctrina_ [Ven. 1984]). A menudo significa también ‘de la alimentación o de los alimentos’, aunque para este sentido se* recomienda* usar con preferencia el adjetivo _alimentario_ (→ alimentario).


´
Entiendo que se pueden usar las dos palabras, ¿no? (lo rojo lo resalté yo).

(Yo siempre uso 'alimenticio').


Saluditos


----------



## Calambur

la_machy said:


> Espero que no te duela la panza, amiga Calambur.


Bueno, al menos todavía recomiendan lo "correcto".
Como el enlace anterior está roto, aquí dejo el texto:


> *alimentario -ria*. ‘De la alimentación o de los alimentos’: _«¿Cómo puedo darme cuenta de que tengo_ [...] _un trastorno alimentario?»_ (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]); _«Se espera un buen comportamiento de los precios alimentarios» _(_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 1.6.94). No debe confundirse con _alimenticio_ (‘que alimenta’; → alimenticio).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá lo he escuchado de ambas formas, y la verdad es que ninguna me suena extraña.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Por acá, México, alimenticio.
Vemos que estás en Sacramento, Estados Unidos.
¿De dónde proviene la mayoría hispanoparlante ahí?
Ya tienes, entonces, la respuesta.

...en resumen es para una enciesta. _¿En siesta? _


----------



## 0scar

saritalbg said:


> Hola, quisiera saber que es lo correcto para la siguiente frase:
> 
> Queremos saber sus hábitos alimentarios
> Queremos saber sus hábitos alimenticios



Hábitos alimentarios, empresas alimentarias, crisis alimentaria, etc.


----------



## la_machy

0scar said:


> Hábitos alimentarios, empresas alimentarias, crisis alimentaria, etc.


Aunque el DPD recomiende el uso de 'alimentario', se pueden usar las DOS.
No estoy de acuerdo con descartar ninguna.


Saludos


----------



## 0scar

En esa línea hay gente que dice "bolo alimentario".


----------



## El peruano

Estimados :

*Alimentario(ria)*, hace referencia a la alimentación o los alimentos, o relativo a ellos.
Por ejemplo; "política alimentaria".
*Alimenticio(cia)*, directamente se refiere a algo que alimenta o tiene la propiedad de alimentar.
Por ejemplo; "el pescado tiene un gran poder alimenticio"

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Con todo respeto, hay algo llamado _localización_.

Como señalado, todo parece indicar que el _target  _de la encuesta es la población hispanoparlante/hablante del oeste de Estados Unidos, es decir, más que mayoritariamente mexicana o de origen mexicano.

Si fuera el encuestador, utilizaría _hábitos_ _alimenticios_.
_Alimentario _se entendería, por supuesto, pero poniendo cierta cara de _what?_

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​Hola, 

En la oración siguiente, donde está escrito "alimentarios", ¿No es mejor "alimenticios "? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


_La dieta ha de ser variada y para tener una salud óptima. La dieta _
_equilibarada debe continuarse, sin ser interrumpidos o abandonados los buenos hábitos alimentarios._


----------



## Namarne

Buenos días, Hiro:  

En esa frase pueden utilizarse ambas palabras. *
Alimenticio *es más común, pero como también puede significar "que alimenta", muchas personas prefieren utilizar *alimentario *cuando tiene el sentido de "relativo a la alimentación", como es el caso. Pero *alimenticio *también tiene este significado, así que las dos pueden ir. 

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Namarne said:


> Buenos días, Hiro:
> 
> En esa frase pueden utilizarse ambas palabras.
> *Alimenticio *es más común, pero como también puede significar "que alimenta", muchas personas prefieren utilizar *alimentario *cuando tiene el sentido de "relativo a la alimentación", como es el caso. Pero *alimenticio *también tiene este significado, así que las dos pueden ir.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Muchas gracias,

Quiero aclarar todas las dudas. "Alimentación" no es un tema que 
habitualmente escribo.

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Henrik Larsson

"Hábito alimenticio" me suena como más frecuente, pero no tampoco veo nada malo en "alimentario"...


----------



## Indiana (Nahuel)

Hola a todos. Alimenticio y alimentario pueden usarse como sinónimos en esa oración. es correcto lo que dice Namarne. También a mi me suena más hábito alimenticio como acota Henrik, porque se suele usar mucho en campañas para mejorar la alimentación y la salud. Por otro lado, alimentario suele escucharse más en Derecho; sobre todo en las Cuotas Alimentarias, más allá de que las Leyes sean Alimenticias. En el caso del Derecho el alimento es todo medio en metálico para el sustento de una persona. Creo que por lo general la gran diferencia es en el ámbito del Derecho, mientras que para el común de las personas son perfectamente sinónimos.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Creo que por lo general, "alimentario" se usa más para aquello que forma parte de lo "alimenticio" pero no contribuye a la alimentación: _envases alimentarios, colorantes alimentarios..._

Salud


----------



## Popescu

No quiero abrir otro hilo, sería entonces "pirámide alimenticia" porque alimenta, ¿no?.
Pues hay mucha pirámide alimentaria según google, incluso en la wikipedia.


----------



## antoniogus

Alimenticio es "lo que se come y alimenta". Alimentario es lo relativo a los alimentos. Así: hábitos, industria, pirámide, etc., son " *alimentarios"*; y el pan, tortilla, carne y *todos los productos *que nos alimentan son *"alimenticios"*. 
Otros ejemplos de desinencia *"ario - arios", *con sus respectivos femeninos, son: planetario, gregario, sedentario, etc; todos *son relativos a; *y no se dice: planeticio, gregicio, sedenticio, etc.
Por favor, corríjanme si incurro en error.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La palabra más antigua es *alimentario, *en español es una palabra de origen latino que vivió antes en la lengua en la forma _alimentar_ (que sobrevive en portugués), y también _la más general, la que se refiere a todo lo que tiene que ver con la alimentación_.
*Alimenticio* es un sinónimo (de creación española y relativamente moderno) de "nutritivo", que modernamente ha tomado la acepción de "nutritivo y sano". También se puede usar como variación de _alimentario_, por tanto en el uso general de éste.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,

Creo que en algunos cases, son exactamente los sinónimos y en otros casos, no.

1. Envase alimentario, la industria alimentaria.

2. Desorden alimenticio 

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos10/deal/deal.shtml

3. hábitos alimenticios/alimentarios.


Por otra parte, he corregido unos errores

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Ronidemian

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola a todos. Tengo esta duda, que en RAE.es, a quienes escribí esperando una respuesta clara me sugirieron comprar el diccionario actualizado que acá en Chile cuesta una fortuna, y que no he podido dilucidar aún. ¿Podría alguien por favor decirme cuás(es) es / son el uso / los usus correcto/s de las palabras ALIMENTICIO y ALIMENTARIO?
Muchas gracias desde ya por la ayuda.

Raúl


----------



## NeNuN

*alimenticio**, cia**.*
* 1.     * adj.  Que alimenta o tiene la propiedad de alimentar.


* 2.     *  adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los alimentos o a la  alimentación.


*alimentario**, ria**.*
 (Del  lat. _alimentarĭus_).


* 1.     * adj.  Perteneciente o relativo a la alimentación. _Industria  alimentaria._

*  2.     * adj. Propio de la  alimentación.


Puedes mirarlo por internet si es muy caro y no puedes comprarlo


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Alimenticio* es  una _formación propia del español_, a partir de _*alimento*_ (<lat. _alimentum_). El sufijo -*icio* en este caso forma un adjetivo derivado de un sustantivo y significa '_posibilidad de que se actualice el significado de la raíz_' (*aliment-).
*Alimentario* se tomó directamente  del latín *alimentarius*, palabra especialmente de _uso jurídico_ ('pensión alimenticia', 'obligación de alimentar'), derivada en latín de *alimentum* (usada más en plural, alimenta).
De hecho el español no confunde *alimentario* con *alimenticio*. Lo _*alimenticio*_ siempre tiene un matiz de alimento real, de nutrición, en cambio *alimentario* tiene un sentido más virtual y abstracto:
_las naranjas son muy alimenticias, las naranjas son un producto alimentario, las industrias alimentarias, las comidas alimenticias._


----------



## clares3

HOla
Por si te sirve para profundizar en la diferencia que te ha explicado Xiao, a la bulimia y anorexia se las conoce como "trastornos alimentarios" (es la versión abstracta de que hablaba Xiao) y nadie diría "trastorno alimenticio". Lo alimenticio se refiere a alimentos reales, lo alimentario a la alimentación en abstracto.


----------



## Ronidemian

Muchísimas gracias a todos por su pronta respuesta!
Me queda clarísimo!


----------



## Calambur

Y si querés consultar el Diccionario en internet, buscá en www.rae.es Allí tenés el diccionario "oficial" de la RAE y el Panhispánico de Dudas.
¡Mirá que sugerirte que compres eso! (¡Hay que ser caretas! Pss...).


----------



## Ronidemian

Jellby said:


> Pero tanto "alimento alimenticio" como "alimento alimentario" son redundantes, ¿no?





Popescu said:


> No quiero abrir otro hilo, sería entonces "pirámide alimenticia" porque alimenta, ¿no?.
> Pues hay mucha pirámide alimentaria según google, incluso en la wikipedia.



Mmm...de acuerdo con lo que aprendí (gracias a este thread que gentilmente han estado contestando), lo más correcto sería usar el término "alimentario", ¿la razón? Simplemente porque la pirámide no alimenta, o sea no se come. Sin embargo; y como muchos han hecho notar, debido al uso de la palabra "alimenticio" en diversas campañas de distintos gobiernos dirigidas al buen comer, podrán ser usadas ambas. 

(PD: yo sólo quería saber la diferencia!! JAJAJAJA. Gracias a todos por responder y el respeto de los posts.)


----------



## libiasv

No se si forma parte del hilo, pero me gustaría agregar que en medicina debe decirse vómitos de alimentos y no alimenticios o alimentarios como se ve tantas veces en las historias clínicas lamentablemente. Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

hosec said:


> Hola:
> 
> por lo general, lo *alimentario* no alimenta; lo *alimenticio*, sí. Existen colorantes alimentarios, plásticos alimentarios, envases alimentarios... que no alimentan.
> Todo lo que sí alimente es alimenticio.
> 
> Buen provecho.



Hola, 

Parece que mucha gente escribe "fibra alimentaria" y menos "fibra alimenticia",creo.

¿Cuál es mejor ?

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## hosec

¿Alimenta la fibra? Si así fuese, sería "alimenticia"; como no lo es, es "alimentaria"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

¿Alimenta la fibra? Si así fuese, sería "alimenticia"; como no lo es, es "alimentaria"

Gracias

Mucha gentge escribe 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fibra_alimentaria

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

el organismo humano no puede procesarla (  la fibra )

¿La fibra alimenta ??

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mary_cq

Si la cuestión es regional, cómo suele decir en España: alimentario o alimenticio?


----------



## Pinairun

Mary_cq said:


> Si la cuestión es regional, cómo suele decir en España: alimentario o alimenticio?




Alimentarios. Hábitos alimentarios.

Pero no dudes que lo oirás de las dos formas.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Sin embargo, el uso de 'hábitos alimenticios' gana por goleada al de 'hábitos alimentarios'.

http://books.google.com/ngrams/grap...00&year_end=2000&corpus=10&smoothing=3&share=


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque ahora no lo encuentro, hubo un hilo anterior con el mismo objeto donde se vertieron datos interesantes. Por aquí lo alimenticio es lo que contiene mucha energía para quien lo consume y lo alimentario tiene que ver al hecho de alimentarse. Hablamos de trastornos alimentarios, no alimentaicios. Un jamón puede ser alimenticio pero no alimentario. 
Opto por hábitos alimentarios, tal como hice en aquel hilo lejano. 
Y ello con todos mis respetos hacia Milord y sus encuestas googleianas (un cordial saludo, querido compadre).


----------



## libiasv

Lo correcto es hábitos alimentarios, que tiene que ver con el acto de alimentarse. Alimenticio es lo que proporciona nutrientes al organismo, y los hábitos no los proporcionan.


----------

